# WhyWomenHateMen



## beautifulxface (Jul 10, 2009)

WhyWomenHateMen - 'Analyzing everything men do to attract women. And why they fail so fucking miserably.'


If you haven't read through this blog you are missing out! 

From the 'site:

"Actual internet personal ads posted on public dating boards by men who have absolutely no idea how to attract a woman. With immature, inappropriate commentary, completely satirical in nature...and yes, this website is written by a male." 


It's bloody hilarious.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 28, 2009)

Haha thanks for posting!

Who else saw that crazy video of the guys thrusting the ottoman? *shivers*


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 28, 2009)

LMAO! This site makes me smile, this guy is hilarious! Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL omg this site is hilarious lol I love the porn lecture hahaha


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 4, 2010)

"state-of-the-art vagina resuscitation"



OMG, I have got to find a way to use that phrase in everyday conversation! Thanks for the link to this, was having a blah day but feeling so much better!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 4, 2010)

"Please take note, WWHM contains extremely graphic and immature sexual  content, so if you can't handle it, we strongly recommend you go here."

And then it goes to Sarah Palin's site!! LMAO


----------



## pleomorphic (Mar 4, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------

